# The Forest awakens!



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I just wanted to post some pics of my WIP Wood Elves. I am pretty pressed for time so my army grows at about the same speed as a tree does :grin: Quality over quantity though, right?! Here is what I have so far.

I decided to make my own Tree Kin. I want them to look the way they are described in the army book. Spirits that animate dead wood into the shapes they choose to march to war in. I started with a wire armature.









GS was what I decided to use. Here you can see they're about the size of a Treeman.
































I am still addind Spites, and details to the Tree Kin. I am also very close to finishing his two brothers :mrgreen:

I am also converting a Dark Elf High Sorceress into a Spellsinger. So far I have removed her crown thingy and sculpted hair in its place. I have sculpted a cloak onto her with GS in order to increase the feeling of movement that the model has. I cut the branch on her back, modeled on the cloak and then resculpted the branch over top of the cloak and given her cloths LOL. Oh yes, and Spites.

































This makes the staff a lot more Wood Elfy. the staff is probhably the thinnest thing I have ever worked on :shok: I used a Dryad back branch as i'm sure you can recognze. I stuck two of the branches together to create a nice staff head.

















The other project I am working on is my Alter Kindred. I am "altering" the model to be female, and giving her a unique head that will incorporate some of my favourite WE charactoristics. I am also going to equip her with a shield which I will scratch build and a great weapon which I think I will also make myself. I am also throwing around the idea of giving her a baby Dragon instead of the Crow on her arm, i'm not sure yet though.

I used a Dryad head as the base to work from 
































I am trying to immitate the waywatcher lord's head

















So there you have it.
I will post more as it is completed, but as I said I do not have to much time for my hobby, so your patience is appreciated.

Please feel free to comment and offer feed back.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Really nice models! Always good to see talented Fantasy players and their creations.  I particularly like your Alter, she really is coming along nicely! +rep


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Nice work, i love the tree kin, very...... inspiring :biggrin:. +rep from me and keep up the lovely work.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Verry nice. Do you have any painted conversions? Id love to see them finished.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Pherion said:


> Verry nice. Do you have any painted conversions? Id love to see them finished.


Not really. I am waiting so that when I start to paint my army's scheme will be consistent. That and I can't decide on which season to paint them :no: 

I have painted a converted Treeman. I am going to build a new one from scrath. 

But here is the old one. He has a Tyranid arm which i converted to a tree limb, LOTS of GS work on his base in the form of moss leaves and a skeletom with an arrow in its back. I also modeled GS moss onto his body, added some scratch Spites, a couple of skeleton bits, and completely customized his face.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

He's really nice, I take it you chose an autumn theme from the red leaves? The tyranid arm fits in well you have obviously taken a lot of time, I particularly like all the little extras like the spites and skeleton.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

The sprites remind me of those little things from princess mononoke


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> The sprites remind me of those little things from princess mononoke


LOL!! That's funny you wrote that, they are always in the back of my mind when I make spites :laugh:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Really nice work, the Alter looks awsome!

Have some well deserved rep and keep up the good workk:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

awesome work man! Some great sculpting comming from your bench for sure! Keep up the good work and keep sharing, I'm learning just from watching your sculpts!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I planned an evil tree spirit army once, you are making think about re drafting the plans. The treeman is great, i love the autumm look.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is my assembled Spellsinger! All she needs now is paint 
I am battling with how to combine dark red, green and white without having a santaclaus WE army on my hands!! LOL. Any suggestions?


























Here is an update on my Alter Kindred's hood. I am also in the process of adding some gems to her belt. I attempted to immitate the Waywatcher lord's in in the way the scales from the hood blend with the cloak. I have also sculpted a little hair comming out from under the hood, and repaired some damage to the arrows and shoulder of the figure when I was decapitating her.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice work with the GS. You've created a great atmosphere with your models. Well done!:victory:


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> I planned an evil tree spirit army once, you are making think about re drafting the plans. The treeman is great, i love the autumm look.


I think I am going to continue with the autumn theme for the army.

I was thinking about creating an evil forest spirit army for a while to. The tree spirits were going to come from the wild wood lead by Drycha and the tree lord Coeddil.
I still think it would be a cool army!! keep me posted if you decide to re-draft the plans :good:



Damned Fist said:


> Very nice work with the GS. You've created a great atmosphere with your models. Well done!



Thank you.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

These guys look awesome! Makes me want to try some of these techniques with my dark elves now =)

The thing with the colours - maybe if you put the green on the large arts of cloth like robes with small bits of dark red on smaller parts such as the scarf over the alter's face, the belt, vambrces etc. then have a white base? wouldn't look too much like christmas then ?


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> These guys look awesome! Makes me want to try some of these techniques with my dark elves now =)
> 
> The thing with the colours - maybe if you put the green on the large arts of cloth like robes with small bits of dark red on smaller parts such as the scarf over the alter's face, the belt, vambrces etc. then have a white base? wouldn't look too much like christmas then ?


Thank you for your feed back.
I think I am going to go for a fall theme without any green in it, and just focus on the elve's clothing being primarily red and white, with other fall colours for good measure. The whites I will use primarily on the characters to set them apart from the others and further identify them as nobility k:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

sounds good! Tryingto work in 3 very different colours woudl be difficult but 2 should be a lot easier....


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

well to keep with the nature scheme, i'd say like main stuff green, white trim, and red gems accessories etc.

i really like your work though 

almost makes me want to start a fantacy army to see what all i could come up with (gobos....)


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Amazing conversion work. Not adding much to the debate I know, it just had to be said.:biggrin:


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

What do you guys think about the spell singer being clothed primarily in a lightly green tinged white?


----------



## xenra (Mar 15, 2009)

you'll have to teach me how to work with gs like tht very nice work. u plan on sellin anything(not tht my dad will let me buy them). could get u alot of money


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

Dude...That Green stuff work is fantastic...Wish i could do stuff like that...

Unfortunately i havn't even touched green stuff in my life yet...:laugh:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice indeed, I'm very impressed.

How is the treekin model going to be finished? You talk about animated bits of wood, but it strikes me that something has to hold them together. Is the circling wire going to be ivy or some other creeper, or something like that?

Anyway; awesome work, it's going to be a fantastic-looking army when it's finished!

:awed cyclops:


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> Very nice indeed, I'm very impressed. How is the treekin model going to be finished? You talk about animated bits of wood, but it strikes me that something has to hold them together. Is the circling wire going to be ivy or some other creeper, or something like that?


I am thinking that when I paint them I will try and make it look as though some of the joints of the Tree Kin are glowing, which I intend to represent the spirit inside that is holding things together.

The circling wire is going to be ivy, I know the pics arent the greatest but I modeled little leaves and spirals onto the wire/ivy aswell.

I will finish the model by adding spites and moss. The spites will be GS, and the moss I think I will make using white glue and basing grass.

I am almost finished my Tree Kin's two unit mates as well :good:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Brother Constantine said:


> ...
> The circling wire is going to be ivy, I know the pics arent the greatest but I modeled little leaves and spirals onto the wire/ivy aswell...


:embarrassed:

Sorry I didn't see that. But I was going with that idea because it's a darn good one I think, and it had the look of a creeper about it, so, yay! great idea! I'm sure it'll look really cool when it's finished!

:wandering off to get his eye tested cyclops:


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Just finished these forest spirits the other day.



























Unit shot


















BC


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG!!! The last one was the most EPIC,on the first post!


----------

